# puffy neck



## pigeonerin (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a baby pigeon about 2 weeks old that is a good size but he feels a little under weight. When I picked him up today I noticed that his chest/neck was really puffy. I am not sure of the words to describe it but it reminded me of a blow fish - it seemed to be full of air and when i poked it, it was like a balloon... Any suggestions as to what this is and if there is anything I can do for him? The mother isn't neglecting him, so I know he will be getting heat and food. Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It sounds like a ruptured air sac that is allowing air into the body cavity. You can sterlize a needle, make a small hole in the skin where the air has caused it to balloon, and gently press the air out through the hole. Ruptured air sacs can and do resolve on their own, but I always try to drain them of the air. If you decide to do this, you may have to drain the air several times before things return to normal.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds very possible to be a ruptured air sac. How does it feel to the touch, if it feels like air, that's probably it.
Terry gave you good advice.
Can you give us a more exact location? Is the whole neck puffed up or just a side? 

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pigeonerin, 



If by saying 'chest/neck' you may mean Crop...if this puffyness is centered to his front...it may be from a Gassy Crop, which can be a serious condition of Candida or Yeast problems.

Would you feel his Crop please, and determine if it is in fact the inflated area you are seeing/feeling?

And also let us know anything else about this Bird, what they have been fed, fed 'how' and so on?

How are the poops?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonerin (Nov 25, 2005)

After I took a closer look this morning, I noticed that this puff has extended almost all the way around his neck to the back of his neck. On both sides of the back neck the skin looks so thin. I poked it around and it is just air, not liquid. But when I poke around the front to his chest it is not as air filled but is clearly swollen. He is also not as warm to the touch as he should be. Mom was sitting on him though. As for the poop, it isn't runny - looks normal to me. But not as much as you would think would be there. The parents are eating hard red winter wheat and 18% medicated pig starter pellets along with the fresh water.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Look down the throat I have seen canker cause this several times. And when canker closes the thraot are to this Its pretty advanced. You will notice the neck crop and skin on the neck blow up like a balloon almost. This may not be the case. But it could be take a look down the throat use a flashlight as it down deeper in the throat area where it plugs and cause the air to be pushed into the crop and loose throat skin area. Sad thing If it is this is hard survival for advanced stage. You have to scrape the throat to help open the air way better As even drawing the air out the bird soon blows back up to a point it just keeps pulling the skin loose from the neck head area. And you have to be careful scrapeing as bleeding can get in the air way asperating the bird. IF this is it. Check the parents and start a treatment for your birds. If not good. Its something else.


----------



## pigeonerin (Nov 25, 2005)

Well the baby passed away yesterday morning. Upon further inspection ..... I noticed on the front of his neck a little red hard bump. After I read the last post - what exactly does a pigeon canker look like? Is it contageous? A little concerned now ....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonerin said:


> Well the baby passed away yesterday morning. Upon further inspection ..... I noticed on the front of his neck a little red hard bump. After I read the last post - what exactly does a pigeon canker look like? Is it contageous? A little concerned now ....



I'm so sorry to hear the baby passed away.

Canker is cheezy looking, yellow stuff.

Was the red bump perhaps a scar from injury, or is it raised like a boil with fluid inside?

Always seperate any bird when it looks or acts sick, it is good precaution, as most diseases will spread one way or another.


----------



## cbarrett61 (2 mo ago)

Hi I have a baby bird about 2 weeks old with a puffy chest it feels like a balloon is this dangerous?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

cbarrett61 said:


> Hi I have a baby bird about 2 weeks old with a puffy chest it feels like a balloon is this dangerous?


Can you post some photos? He is either swallowing air when getting fed or have a more serious issue like a yeast infection. Also post a photo of his droppings.


----------

